
React scaffolder - rajikaimal
https://github.com/99xt/react-scaffolder
======
rajikaimal
react-scaffolder is a command line interface which brings smooth developer
experience (DX) for React devs. react-scaffolder provides a better way to
generate react projects with react-boilerplate. With this tool it's possible
to continue generating boilerplate code with heavy customizations once a
project is initiated.

